# Powerbook AV Cable



## Chic0 (Mar 29, 2004)

Does anyone know if it is possible to buy an adapter that will enable me to connect my Powerbook G4 to my TV? At the moment on the Apple site  I can only see an AV cable available for iBook.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey Norman,
we need some more info. What kind of powerbook do you have? Of course it will be possible. Take my G4 powerbook - aka tibook. I can use a direct svideo connection to the tv or vcr or other adaptor.


----------



## Chic0 (Mar 29, 2004)

Zammy, I have the latest Powerbook G4 12" with superdrive.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 29, 2004)

Then there was an adaptor bundled with your alubook which has a tiny usb-like slot and a fat end-part for plugging cinch (yellow) or svideo (round pins). It is the same adaptor like the ibooks, iirc.


----------



## Chic0 (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok I'll take a look in the box tonight. I thought that adaptor was for connecting to external monitors. my bad


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 30, 2004)

did you find it?


----------



## Chic0 (Mar 30, 2004)

no :-(
I have two adapters that came with the laptop. One of them is for connecting to a VGA monitor and the other was for something else, I can't remember what.

According to the manual though, the adapter I need does not come with the 12" Powerbook. It says that the Mini DVI to composite/SVideo is sold separately. Going to have a look for it in a bit.


----------



## MBHockey (Mar 30, 2004)

The cable you need isn't included.  I bought this cable, and although it may be a bit pricey, i have had absolutely nothing but success with it -- from playing games on a tv monitor to simply using my powerbook as a dvd player for my 54" TV.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B000068IH6/002-8049879-8193623?v=glance


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 31, 2004)

This can't be true. My brother got an alubook 12inch and there was such an adaptor included. What you need is just a cable to be plugged to your headphones out and end with two cinchs. Very confusing. Do you think there are different bundles in US and European macs?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 31, 2004)

http://www.apple.com/powerbook/specs.html

That page states that the 12" PowerBook only comes with a mini-DVI to DVI adaptor and a mini-DVI to VGA adaptor -- neither of which will allow connection to a standard TV set (through RCA or S-Video plugs) unless the TV supports either DVI or VGA inputs.

The 15" and 17" PowerBooks come with an S-Video to composite adaptor, suitable for connecting the PowerBook to any TV or monitor that supports composite (or RCA) inputs.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 31, 2004)

The adaptor has a VGA-out AND a yellow cinch out with a s-Video. I know he didn't buy it seperately since he has no clue about such things. Since my powerbook was also ready for tv and vga out, I supposed this is standard for powerbooks. I had to buy a cable that was plugged into the headphones line in and ended with 3 cinchs.
But looks like either he was lucky and got a wrong bundle or there are really differently bundled alubooks. He didn't buy it from the apple store..


----------



## Vie (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi there!  I am running the picture of dvd movies from my powerbook G4 to my Bush LCD TV ( this is my tv: http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5290688.htm) using an S-video to composite adapter but I have to use separate speakers to get good quality sound.  I want to find a cable that links the powerbook to the tv.  

I have tried both Monster iCable for iPod stereo and also the iPod AV Cable as recommended by Apple Store Rehent street staff, although I didn't mention my ipod at any point, but I cannot get any sound into my TV.  What am I doing wrong?  Is there a better cable I should try?  

Many thanks,

Vie


----------



## eric2006 (Jan 23, 2007)

Your PowerBook has a mini-DVI output. If you want to connect via composite or s-video, you need this: http://www.smalldog.com/product/12652174 (Sells for $19 at Apple, but links from their store expire). If you want to connect to a high-def TV via component, you'll want a mini-DVI to VGA, and a VGA to component adapter.

(NOTE: I assume you have a 1 GHz PowerBook 12". If you have the 867 MHz version, you need a mini-VGA to composite/s-video adapter)

Also, note that you can use a less-expensive camcorder cable to connect an iPod to the TV.  Just switch the red input to yellow, yellow to white, white to red.


----------

